# Google now no longer works...



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

After flashing the latest bamf rom 2.3 fresh install, my Google cards no longer work.

I have cleared data, un installed, reinstalled, flashed nandroid back to when it was working on 2.2, flash a new rom... The works.

All I get is this.. Forever










Little help?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you ask in the BAMF thread?


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, on the bamf Site forums. No answers as of yet.

I've flashed back to 2.2 and it works again.

Can't figure out what's happening on 2.3


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Did you download the offline pack?


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

What offline pack? I'm always connected and it has always worked until I flashed this Rom


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Reload gapps ?


----------

